# Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008



## Fynn_sh (27. Juli 2007)

Moin

es gab ja letztes Jahr schon so eine nette Liste mit allen Brandungsveranstaltungen.
Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen hier eine Liste zu erstellen, bitte alle euch bekannten Termine posten, ich werde sie dann hier in die Liste im ersten Beitrag einfügen.

Hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung :m



Termine:


*06.10.2007 Schwedeneck Teamangeln*

*13.10.2007 Haxencup*

*27.10.2007 Brandungsfischen vom LSFV-SH*
Strand: Hohenfelde/Schmoel

*02.11.2007 MePo Cup *

*
03.11.2007 Melsdorfer Brandungsangelcup*
Veranstalter Michael Leopold.
Anmeldung ab 01.Oktober möglich.

Tel.: 04340 / 671

*10.11.2007                   QUANTUM Tandem-Cup 2007 *
In Börgerende bei Kühlungsborn



*17.11.2007 Brandungsangeln LSFV-SH Jugend*



*01.12. 2007 Grossmanns 23. Brandungscup 2007*
Anmeldung und Info ab 1. November 2007 ab 8:30 Uhr bei Grossmanns Angeltreff. Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt.
Strand: Heidkate bis Howacht


*01.12.2007 3. Bibercup*
Veranstalter und Anmeldung: *Fishermans Partner Lübeck*

*4.Nikolaus - Pokal am 8.12.07*
Ort:
Ahrenshoop / Darß, Strand von Ahrenshoop
oder Ausweichmöglichkeit je nach Wetterlage Glowe / Rügen

Treffpunkt:
15.30 Uhr am Parkplatz der Kurklinik Ahrenshoop
oder 14.00 Uhr am Angel-Fachmarkt Fisherman´s Partner

Angeln:
von 16.30 bis 22.00

Anschließend gemeinsame Auswertung ( je nach Wetterlage ) danach kann weiter geangelt werden

Unkostenbeitrag:
5,-€ (für Clubmitglieder entfällt)

Pokal für größter Dorsch, größten Plattfisch

Bedingung: entsprechende Kleidung


*Punschangeln am 28.12.07*
Ameldung wieder bei Großmann in Kiel

*Marathonangeln Datum steht wohl noch nicht fest?!*
Ebenfalls von Großmann in Kiel, 12std Angeln im 2er Team.
Falls bereits jemand einen Termin hat, bitte schreiben!

*8. Exori Martins Cup am 19.04.2008*
Heiligenhafen "Rauchkate".
Die Ausschreibung findet ihr HIER!


----------



## FelixSch (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Okay, dann mach ich mal mit und weise auf den QUANTUM Tandem-Cup 2007 (Brandungsangeln) am 10.11.2007 in Dänschendorf auf Fehmarn hin.
Ich weiß es auch nur von einer mäßig offiziellen Seite, also keine Gewähr für die Richtigkeit. Wird aber schon etwas dran sein.

[EDIT]
Okay, war doch eine Fehlinfo. Unter meinem Posting findet ihr die Ausschreibung, in den Terminen ist sie auch (korrekt) eingearbeitet.
[/EDIT]

An diesen Termin erinnern!


----------



## Norbi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

@All
Das der Tandem-Cup auf Fehmarn statt findet ist nicht richtig!
Diese ausschreibung habe ich von Danny Hrubesch bekommen.
http://www.hamburger-anglerstammtisch.de/bilder/Quantum-Tandem-Cup2007.doc


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Danke Norbi...

Habe die .doc Datei mal als Link mit bei mir eingefügt, wenns in Ordnung ist 

Hat denn sonst keiner Termine?!


----------



## Norbi (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

habe ich schon längst gemacht Fynn:vik:


----------



## Kuschi (20. August 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

06.10.2007 Schwedeneck Teamangeln
13.10.2007 Haxencup


----------



## mb243 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Am 03.11.2007 ist wieder der Melsdorfer Brandungsangelcup.
Veranstalter Michael Leopold.
Anmeldung ab 01.Oktober möglich.

Tel.: 04340 / 671


----------



## mb243 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Termin für 2008!

14.April 7.Exori-Martins-Brandungscup

Anmeldung kuckst Du hier


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Das noch die Ausschreibung von diesem Jahr ...


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. September 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Der Meldsdorfer Cup ist drin 

@Marcel
gibts denn schon 'ne Ausschreibung für '08?


----------



## Marcel1409 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Wird wohl wieder der erste Samstag im April sein...


----------



## Agalatze (27. September 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

am 02.11.2007 findet wieder der mepo cup statt !!!


----------



## schappi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Moin,
der diesjährige Quantum Tandem Cup findet am 10.11.07
in Börgerende statt. Mit der Anmeldung sollte man sich allerdings beeilen. Wir haben vor einer Woche gemeldet und
waren Taem 98 (max. 150 Teams)


----------



## Agalatze (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

na dann will ich auch nochmal einen link vom mepo cup setzen

hier mal der bericht vom letzten jahr

http://www.mepo-cup.de/inhalt-brandung-06.html

und hier mal die aktuelle ausschreibung

http://www.mepo-cup.de/inhalt-brandung-1.html

übrigens bin ich der veranstalter :q


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Irgendwie kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr editieren #d

Ganz groß 


*02.11.2007 MePo Cup *
Von Agalatze


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr editieren #d
> 
> Ganz groß
> 
> ...



Meinst du sicher deinen ersten ganz oder? Keine Ahnung warum du das nicht kannst, sollte eigentlich gehen. Sonst mußt du ml Dok fragen ob mit einem neuen Update dort was geändert wurde. Dok bautr ja im Moment ziemlich viel am Ab rum.

So und ich hab dann auch noch einen Termin. Am 1.12.07 ist der Bibercup von Fishermans Partner in Lübeck.


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Jop ich meine den ersten.

Da ist nix mehr mit editieren |uhoh:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

So Fyn,
ich hab das dann mal editiert. Ich hoffe das war in deinem Sinn. Ich frage Dok mal ob er was geändert hat so das du das nächste mal wieder selber editieren kannst.


----------



## Eelman (3. November 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Was ist mit der Anmeldung für den Grossmann Cup muß mann sich im Laden anmelden
oder gibt es eine Internetadresse??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. November 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*



Eelman schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Anmeldung für den Grossmann Cup muß mann sich im Laden anmelden
> oder gibt es eine Internetadresse??????????????????????????????????????????????



Ich war da zwar noch nicht, aber ich denke im Geschäft ist man da immer an der richtigen Adresse. Wozu brauch mal Internet wenn es Telefon gibt.


----------



## aalandre (4. November 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

moin@ meeresangler schwerin,
so wie ich es gehört habe im laden oder per fax wenn man nicht aus der näheren umgebung kommt.sonst einfach mal anrufen.
telnr. 0431/733307
hier moch mal der link:[SIZE=-1]www.*grossmann*sangeltreff.de/ - 3k[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]30 euro kostet der spass.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]mfg aalandre[/SIZE]


----------



## aalandre (4. November 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Tag an Aale,
hier noch zwei Veranstaltungen wo bei bei Einer das Datum noch nicht fest steht. Allerdings kann man das ganze auch bei Großmanns Angeltreff in Kiel erfahren. Tel.nr.0431/733307 
-Punschangeln am 28.12.07
-Marathonangeln Datum steht noch nicht fest 
(12 Stunden!!!! 2 Personen /Team) #6:q#6
Mfg aalandre:vik:


----------



## blinkerkatze (6. November 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

4.Nikolaus - Pokal

Ausschreibung zum gemeinsamen Angeln auf den 4.Nikolaus-Pokal



Tag:              
08.12.2007

*Ort: * 
Ahrenshoop / Darß, Strand von Ahrenshoop
oder Ausweichmöglichkeit je nach Wetterlage Glowe / Rügen

*Treffpunkt:* 
15.30 Uhr am Parkplatz der Kurklinik Ahrenshoop 
oder 14.00 Uhr am Angel-Fachmarkt Fisherman´s Partner

*Angeln:* 
von 16.30 bis 22.00 

Anschließend gemeinsame Auswertung ( je nach Wetterlage ) danach kann weiter geangelt werden

*Unkostenbeitrag:*
5,-€ (für Clubmitglieder entfällt)

Pokal für größter Dorsch, größten Plattfisch

Bedingung: entsprechende Kleidung

Weitere Infos unter 03831/444077


----------



## swip (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Moin Moin,

weiß jemand, ob der Nikolauscup in Ahrenshoop stattfinden wird? Bin am Wochende nämlich zufällig in Wustrow.

Gruß aus Dresden
Stefan


----------



## Fynn_sh (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Edit geht ja wieder :k

Ist mal alles soweit auf den ersten Stand gebracht :g


----------



## Marcel1409 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Moin moin,

am 19ten April `08 findet der 8. Exori Martins Cup statt. Allerdings diesmal in Heiligenhafen in der "Rauchkate" . Ausschreibung findet Ihr *!!!HIER!!!* #6


----------



## Küstenfuchs (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

Hallo!
Gibt es beim Kott-Cup nur Einzel-oder auch Teamwertung?


----------



## Scholle22 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen Herbst 2007 - Frühjahr 2008*

weis einer was , wann und wo es im hernst 2008 in die brandung gehen soll????????????????


----------



## Platte (8. September 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008*

Ausschreibung Mepo-Cup Brandung 31. Oktober 2008 

*Mepo-Cup 2008*

*Am Freitag den 31. Oktober 2008 findet der 4. Mepo-Cup statt.*
*Treffpunkt ist auf Fehmarn im Dänschendorfer Hof.*
*Dort findet wir genügend Platz und es gibt dort ausreichend Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.*

*Termin: 31. Oktober 2008*

*Treffpunkt: ab 15 Uhr Dänschendorfer Hof / 15.50 Uhr Auslosung der Sektoren*

*Teilnehmerzahl: max. 80 Teilnehmer ( 40 Teams )*

*Startgebühr: 15,- Euro Startgebühr pro Person*

*Ehrung: TeamEhrung ( 2 Pers./1 Startplatz )(4 Ruten/je max. 2 Haken)*

*Angelbeginn: 17.30 Uhr*

*Angelende: 23.00 Uhr*

*Ehrung der*
*Teilnehmer: ca. 0.30 Uhr im Dänschendorfer Hof*

*Ködervorbestellung: Köder werden auf Wunsch bei Vorbestellung mitgebracht.*
*Wattwürmer: Stück 0,22 Euro*
*Ringelwürmer: 100g 6,90 Euro*

*Veranstalter/Anmeldung: *

*Markus Schröder Tel.: 040/67999889 Fax.: 040/67998860*
*oder*
*Thorsten Petersen Tel./Fax.: 04371/889931*

*Überweisung an : ab den 01.09.2008 Thorsten Petersen*
*Konto: 134244888*
*BLZ: 21352240*
*Stichwort: 4. Mepo-Cup (Vorname, Nachname, Teamname)*

*Die ersten 80 Anmeldungen sind nach Zahlungseingang verbindlich.*

*Der Veranstalter haftet nicht für Schäden, die vor, während oder nach der Veranstaltung entstehen.*
*Gültiger Fischereischein ist mitzuführen.*
*Jeder Teilnehmer ist für seinen Fang selbst verantwortlich und hat ihn der Ernährungkette zuzuführen.*
*Änderungen und Irrtümer vorbehalten.*


----------



## Platte (8. September 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008*

Nächsten Tag findet der Fehmarn Cup statt. 2 Tage 2 Angeln 1 Anreise. ist doch Klasse|supergri


----------



## Kuehnhackel (9. September 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

wir richten am 3.10.2008 ein Brandungsangeln aus.

siehe Link

http://www.groenwohld-angeln.de

Über eine rege Teilnahme würden wir uns freuen

Petri Heil 

Kuehnhackel


----------



## Platte (10. September 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008*



Platte schrieb:


> Ausschreibung Mepo-Cup Brandung 31. Oktober 2008
> 
> *Mepo-Cup 2008*
> 
> ...


 

Hoffe es lassen sich ein par Mannschaften vom Anglerboard ermuntern#6


----------



## Scholle22 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008*

moin moin.
 ich habe  eine nachfrage zum melsdorfer cup.
ist es richtig , dass der laden zu ist und dieser somit ausfällt oder übernimmt jemand anderes`?


----------



## lattenputzer (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008*

Hallo,

der Laden ist tatsächlich seit Anfang des Jahres geschlossen. Nach meiner Kenntnis wird die Veranstaltung auch von keinem anderen übernommen. Ich werde  mich aber noch mal bei dem ehemaligen Ladenbesitzer erkundigen und mich noch mal melden falls die Veranstaltung doch stattfindet.|wavey:


----------



## Ute (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008*

Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 22.11. 


Wenn noch der eine oder der andere Lust hat in Dahme beim Brandsangeltreffen mit zu machen hat, der kann sich dies hier mal durchlesen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=137135&page=12

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139373&page=4


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Termine Brandungsangelveranstaltungen 2007 - 2008*

Und vom 25.12.-30.12. sind auch wieder Angler bei mir. Wer hätte da auch noch Lust zu kommen?


----------

